# web.xml für Servlet in Tomcat 5.5 erstellen



## angela (13. Dez 2007)

Hallo ...
habe noch ein Problem bei der Erstellung von Servlet in Tomcat bei der web.xml Datei...

...so hab noch mal mein Pfad eingeschrieben 

+ angela2| 
- database ...Datenbank 
- graphics....Dateien ...Bilder und .html Dateien 
+ WEB-INF 
| 
+ classes ...alle Java Dateien mit .class 
- web.xml 


unter http://127.0.0.1:8080/angela2/ aufrufen 

zb: eine  Showall.java Datei dazu:


import java.io.*;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;
import java.sql.*;

public class Showall extends HttpServlet 
{
    public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws IOException, ServletException
    {
        response.setContentType("text/html");
        PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
		java.util.Properties props = new java.util.Properties();		
	 	props.put("user", " ");
      	props.put("password", " ");		  	
		String driverName = "sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver";
		String connectionURL = "jdbcdbc:angela2";
        out.println("<html>");
        out.println("<body>");
        out.println("<head>");
        out.println("<title>Programmierung III</title>");
		out.println("<link REL='stylesheet' TYPE='text/css' HREF='../../style.css' TITLE='formal'>");
		out.println("</head>");		
        out.println("<body bgcolor='aliceblue' topmargin='0' leftmargin='0'>");		
			buildtabledel(driverName,connectionURL,props,out);        	
        out.println("</body>");
        out.println("</html>");
    }
	void buildtabledel(String driverName,String connectionURL, java.util.Properties props, PrintWriter out)
	{
		out.println("<form name='frm4' method='get' action='showallresp'>");			
		out.println("<table border=0>");	
		out.println("<tr>");	
			out.println("<td bgcolor='yellow' height='30'>*<font color='blue'>&LISTING ALL RECORDS MODULE</font>*&&&&&");
			out.println("</td>");	
		out.println("</tr>");		
		out.println("<tr>");	
			out.println("<td bgcolor='WHITE'>");
				listregid(driverName,connectionURL,props,out);
			out.println("</td>");	
		out.println("</tr>");		
		out.println("</table>");				
		out.println("</form>");		
	}
	void listregid(String driverName,String connectionURL, java.util.Properties props, PrintWriter out)
	{
			String query = "SELECT * FROM student_det";
			boolean rc = true;
			Connection con = null;
			Statement stmt = null;
	      	ResultSet rs = null;
			int rowCount = 0;
			out.println("<center><table border='1' bordercolor='#000000' style='border: Black;'>");
			try 
			{
				Class.forName(driverName).newInstance();
	        	con = DriverManager.getConnection(connectionURL, props);
	        	stmt = con.createStatement();
	        	rs = stmt.executeQuery(query);				
				ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
				String tempval="";
      			int columnCount = rsmd.getColumnCount();
      				out.println("<tr bgcolor='gray'>");      
	      			for (int i = 1; i <= 3; i++) 
		  			{
	        			out.println("<td><font color='white'>" + rsmd.getColumnLabel(i + 1) + "</font></td>");
	      			}
      				out.println("</tr>");				
	        	while (rs.next()) 
				{
					out.println("<tr>");
        			for (int i = 1; i <= 3; i++) 
					{          				

						if(i==1)
						{
							tempval=rs.getString(i+1);
							out.println("<td><font color='black'>"+tempval+"</font></td>");
						}
						else
						{							
							out.println("<td><font color='black'>"+rs.getString(i+1)+"</font></td>");
						}		

        			}
        			out.println("</tr>");         		
				}		
				out.println("</table></center>");	

	      	}
	      	catch (Exception ex) 
			{
	        	out.println("Exception!");
	        	ex.printStackTrace(out);
	        	rc = false;
	      	}
	      	finally 
			{
	        	try 
				{
	          		if (rs != null) 
					{
	            		rs.close();
	          		}
	          		if (stmt != null) 
					{
	            		stmt.close();
	          		}
	          		if (con != null) 
					{
	            		con.close();
	          		}
	        	}
	        	catch (Exception ex) 
				{
	          		// Do Nothing here
	        	}
	      }		
	}
}


 web.xml :

<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC 
'-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN' 
'http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd'> 

<web-app> 

<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC
  '-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN'
  'http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd'>

<web-app>

  <display-name>angela2</display-name>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Addrec</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>Addrec</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Addrec </servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/Addrec</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>

  <display-name>angela2</display-name>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Addrecresp</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>Addrecresp</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Addrecresp</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/Addrecresp</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>

<display-name>angela2</display-name>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Delrec</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>Delrec</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Delrec</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/Delrec</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>


<display-name>angela2</display-name>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Delrecresp</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>Delrecresp</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Delrecresp</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/Delrecresp</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>


<display-name>angela2</display-name>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Modrec</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>Modrec</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Modrec</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/Modrec</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>


<display-name>angela2</display-name>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Modrecresp2</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>Modrecresp2</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Modrecresp2</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/Modrecresp2</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>

<display-name>angela2</display-name>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Modrecresp</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>Modrecresp</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Modrecresp</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/Modrecresp</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>

<display-name>angela2</display-name>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Showall</servlet-name>         ... .java Datei
    <servlet-class>Showall</servlet-class>      ... .class Datei ....benutze aber kein Package 
                                                                                             Was muß da genau denn da hin ??????????????????
  </servlet>  
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Showall</servlet-name>          ... .java Datei
    <url-pattern>/Showall</url-pattern>                 ....URL
  </servlet-mapping>

  <welcome-file-list> 
    <welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file> 
  </welcome-file-list> 



</web-app>


Folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme ich:

HTTP Status 404 - /WEB-INF/classes/Showall
type Status report
message /WEB-INF/classes/Showall
description The requested resource (/WEB-INF/classes/Showall) is not available


Woran kann das liegen...oder...Was mach ich da falsch?????


Bitte um Hilfe...Verzweifle bald....((((  Vielen Dank!!!  )))

Angela


----------



## ms (13. Dez 2007)

Gib mal dein Servlet in ein Package.
Konfiguration im web.xml nicht vergessen.

ms


----------



## maki (13. Dez 2007)

Deja vu?
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=360787#360787


----------

